# Turn a Rubik's Junior Cube (2x2) to a 2x2x2 cube for 6 bucks



## shoot1510 (Jan 19, 2009)

You will need:

Rubik's Junior Cube (2x2x2)
2x2x2 cubesmith stickers(or Tiles)

Step 1: Buy a Rubik's Junior and Stickers
Rubik's Junior: Simple, all you have to do is buy it at toys r us, or any other toy store.


Stickers: Go to cubesmith.com. Next, you click on stickers. Then click on rubik's 2x2x2 stickers. Choose any kind of replacment, Then Buy It.

Step 2: Replacing your stickers

First, Peel off the stickers from the Junior Cube(2x2x2). Second, replace the stickers you brought from cubesmith.
After you replace it, your done, you just made a 2x2x2 cube under $10.

Optional: You can break in the cube and/or lube it.

P.S: This is my best English I can do. Please comment if you like this How to. Sorry, There a problem I forgot to put $10 instead of $6.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 19, 2009)

2x2 into a 2x2x2? I didn't get the guide at all. Is the CubeSmith stickers suppose to increase it by a dimension?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good, but stickers don't make a cube. I was thinking it'd be a mod (screws, springs, glue, sanding, cutting, the works).


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 19, 2009)

MistArts said:


> 2x2 into a 2x2x2? I didn't get the guide at all. Is the CubeSmith stickers suppose to increase it by a dimension?



gI'm sorry, I forgot It pose to be For thread: *turn a rubik junior 2x2x2 to a regular 2x2x2 under $10*\

It how I copy the word from http://www.rubiks.com/Shop/Products/Rubiks%20Junior%20Cube.aspx


----------



## happa95 (Jan 19, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 into a 2x2x2? I didn't get the guide at all. Is the CubeSmith stickers suppose to increase it by a dimension?
> ...



Changing the stickers doesn't make anything but maybe the feel/look of the stickers better. The inside mechanism will remain the same...


----------



## MistArts (Jan 19, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 into a 2x2x2? I didn't get the guide at all. Is the CubeSmith stickers suppose to increase it by a dimension?
> ...



Define "regular".


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 19, 2009)

MistArts said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



Sorry for mispell too


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 19, 2009)

Rubik's 2x2s are inferior to Eastsheen 2x2s.

/close thread


----------



## happa95 (Jan 19, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Rubik's 2x2s are inferior to Eastsheen 2x2s.
> 
> /close thread



exactly. I don't understand what the point of this thread was. Was it a joke or something?


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 19, 2009)

Is there anyone at your school (I know one of your friends goes to these forums) that will help you perfect your English?

Apparently, you can speak it much better than you type it, but refuse to type better... anyone helping you out?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 19, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> This is my best English I can do.


It's good now. Next try good content.


----------



## riffz (Jan 19, 2009)

MistArts said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



I believe he means that you can buy a junior cube (http://www.rubiks.com/Shop/Products/Rubiks Junior Cube.aspx) for less than the regular 2x2, then buy cubesmith stickers and replace the junior stickers, hence saving you money.

However, they both cost the same, so maybe they charge less for junior cubes in his local store?


----------



## MistArts (Jan 19, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



It's not misspelled.


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 19, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> Are you stupid?


I feel like explaining, but then again I don't, so heres a thread where that question is addressed....


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8530


----------



## DarkLightA (Jan 21, 2009)

I think it would be smarter just to purchase a 2x2 eastsheen...

Useless guide.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 25, 2009)

DarkLightA said:


> I think it would be smarter just to purchase a 2x2 eastsheen...
> 
> Useless guide.



The cube that go fast?
It just a good guide if you want a Junior Cube to look like a real 2x2x2 cube

And your right this is a useless guide. look at the price at this link http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2x2x2-Eastsheen-Cube-puzzle-Rubik%27s-2x2-speed-rubix_W0QQitemZ310094376154QQcmdZViewItem


----------

